# Testament Archaelgocial Review Society of Britain



## damiller (Oct 14, 2003)

yup Testament has its own Society

But its not in England

I am just using it as a cover for my game journal,

There you will find interpretations of scrolls found near the ancient city of Gath in the territory of Judah, in a ficticious village of Gogan.

Professor Herbert Tinewater will provide the translation, and there will be guest commentaries and debates about interpretations.

go to my testament page and click the Testament Archaelogical Review Society of Britain link!

www.darrelmiller.com/testament

d


----------



## Henry (Oct 14, 2003)

Darrell, that's some awesome resources indeed. I love the "faux history" look of your campaign. Did you ever experiment with it, perhaps switching back and forth between "translated narration" and "what actually happened?" It seems the narration style might work well for it, but it looks like it's taking off well to you. I'm curious to see how another DM would handle the sedentary nature of an Israelite campaign versus a "traditional D&D adventurer" campaign...


----------

